# Wanted Cherry Head Tortoise Pair



## armando608 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anybody have an unrelated young male and female cherry head pair ? Or reasonable price hatchlings where I can buy at least 4 in the hope of a pair ? Either way, I would like them as small as possible so I can see them grow.

[email protected]
Madison, WI USA


----------



## carrilac (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi 
I'm new to the redfoot world too and I was thinking that I wanted a pair like you. What I've found out is redfoots cannot be sexed until they are adults. It may be 4-5 or more years before the sex of a hatchling is known. 

Cherry head hatchlings start at about $125 and I've seen them go for as much as $500. There are a lot of breeders out there. I've been searching for a cherry head hatchling for about a month and a half. I found one breeder that I trust, but he did not have pure Brazilian (cherry head) bloodlines (which is important if I ever decide to breed). I have a lot of respect for his honesty. Another breeder that I was going to go with received horrible reviews on Fauna classifieds. 

I called 3 reputable breeders (2 of which I was referred to off this board) that will not have available hatchlings until early summer; so I'm patiently waiting for one of the breeders in particular. 

My advice to you is to do your research and be patient. Redfoots live for 30 or more years, so a little time waiting on the front end will be worthwhile in the long run (at least that what I'm telling myself).


----------



## elegans (Feb 20, 2009)

I have cherryheads available now and more eggs incubating due to hatch soon. My babies start at $125 and go up from there. You can E-mail me privately at [email protected] or call me at 305-246-3129. Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna. I can provide plenty of picts of parents and such.


----------

